# Major Forum Software Upgrade Info



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Greetings everyone!

I just finished doing a major forum software upgrade. With this upgrade, all of the templates need to be re-configured. Obviously this will take some time so please bare with me while I twist and tweak the look and appearance of the forums over the next few days.

With this upgrade you will see some major changes in navigation and hopefully improved functionality in some areas. If you are having any specific problems, please let me know in this thread and I will address them as quickly as possible. 

On my "to do" list right now is to re-insert the spell check and re-create the "dark" color scheme. 

Thanks for your patience during this busy time.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I like the new scheme on the main page, it looks crisp and clean.

Although when I click on the Admin area to read your messages no messages were listed (wierd) however from the main page if I clicked on the last thread listed I could read it.

The reply screen does look wierd with the smilies listed on both sides of the screen. But I am sure you can fix that.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Just an update when I click on any area I don't see any messages, This is what I see when I click on any forum.

Hope this helps. If you need anythiing give me a call.


----------



## Sherlock (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm getting the same behavior as Scott. I can click on the last updated thread to read that single thread, but I can't see the multiple threads within a forum.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Chris, thank you for doing this upgrade, and for the other things you do. I am pleased to see that the "dollar" I contributed to achieve Gold Club Membership status is being put to good use. Participation in this site has contributed immensely to my technical knowledge and enjoyment of DBS, and the other things.

When my previous laptop turned itself into a potato(e), I was ok with occasionally visiting my local library to check email, but I knew I had to quickly get back online from my comfy recliner in order to fully enjoy the fellowship, depth and richness of this forum. Thus, I popped for an unbudgeted new notebook computer primarily to get back in the DBSTalk fray.

Keep up the good work and, again, thanks for all you do keeping the rest of us connected.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Ditto for me too Chris about the above mentioned not seeing the messages. Plus, it looks like the forum is at a fixed page width at the moment - my guess is that it's 640 wide, centered. But, the info below the forum pages (new thread bar, quick reply box, similar thread box are all floating width, as they fill my 1280 wide screen.

Edit: And of course, you're working on this as I type, and the width changes... 

Give me a call today if you need any help!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Ok I can not see all the messages in the forums.

Good work!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks for the help guys! I've managed to take care of a few urgent items over the past couple of hours and everything seems to be working okay for now. I've inserted the spell check and made some other minor changes.

I need to take a break but will be back later today to continue.

I haven't tested the forums with Netscape or other browsers yet.

As you explore things a little, you will see a few features that have been moved around and consolidated into the new drop down menus at the top of the page. These menus are very handy for finding what you want.

Also, if you scroll to the very bottom, you will see an instant style changer. As soon as I build some new templates like the dark scheme, you will have a selection of color schemes in that drop down box that can be changed at any time very quickly.

Hope you enjoy and please continue to report anything out of the ordinary.

Thanks!


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I had at least 20 script errors, before the page would load.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Love the new look. Very clean!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Chris,

Can you add the "Mark all messages read" at the bottom of the new posts list when you get a chance?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm using Netscape 7.1 and everything looks perfect to me. Graphics look right and all the features I've tried so far work normally.

When you get time later on, could you add a "Forum Jump" at the top of the thread pages? Maybe next to the [REPLY] button. Thanks.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

No one else having problems with script errors? Ugh, I haven't changed anything on my end, what could be causing them?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

James_F said:


> Chris,
> 
> Can you add the "Mark all messages read" at the bottom of the new posts list when you get a chance?


Actually never mind. I prefer it under the "quick links" menu at the topm Much cleaner than you having to hack the page. Leave it where it is!


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Working great for me. 

Browser: Opera 7.23
Works? : YES! 

btw, I like the new color scheme. A lot brighter. BTW, could you insert WinXP like icons for reply, quote, etc?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I like old color scheme 
Put old one back on 

and also - please make users browsing forums on top again (now they are on the bottom)


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Chris, a couple of things...

1. Typed URLs don't convert to links and I can't find the option under CP to toggle on/off.

2. My "Location" doesn't show up with my posts I have an entry in the CP.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks, Chris! That was fast & it works perfect with my "most recent post first" CP selection. Everything is right there together on top - newest post, reply button and forum jump. Should save me time and you bandwidth on the long/multi-page threads.

Now, take a break and go kiss your beautiful wife and offspring. :kisshead:



Nick said:


> ...When you get time later on, could you add a "Forum Jump" at the top of the thread pages? Maybe next to the [REPLY] button. Thanks.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

No more script errors thank goodness, now it just seems a bit slower than before.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Indy Michael - What browser are you using? 

Nick - Good catch with the URL's not auto converting to links. I will look into that. In the meantime though you can easily convert them to links using the icon in the reply window. 

Also thanks for letting me know about the location missing. I will place that back in there.

Darkman - Eventually I plan on trying to re-create the old color scheme but when the conversion was done to the new templates, some of the settings were lost. Besides, it's nice to have something new to look at right? 

Placing the users browsing forums at the top is a little more problematic this time because of the new template structures but I will give it a shot. I'm on a slight learning curve here. 

Again, thanks for all the feedback. You guys have been a big help. I will attack more of the "to do" list tomorrow. Now I need to go to bed. :zzz:


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Ie 6.0


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Darkman - Eventually I plan on trying to re-create the old color scheme but when the conversion was done to the new templates, some of the settings were lost. Besides, it's nice to have something new to look at right?


Its very nice. I'd request you keep this current theme an option just the way it is. I just love how it looks.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

James, I think that can be arranged. I really like the current color scheme as well. I think it's a great new look for the ol' place.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I second the vote for keeping this scheme, I like it too, very clean and crisp looking!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Status

Location is now back in

URL's now correctly auto-converting to links. Spell check script was causing this problem so button needed to be moved to the bottom of the post reply page.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

ya - users on top would be nice (or - LOL - maybe option to choose - "Users on top / Users on bottom" - would be nice as well)

I see about color scheme(s) - New one vs. old One - LOL:
i see Lot of people like this New color scheme - LOL - i really like the OLD one better though (it seems more comfortable to me and easy on eyes), therefore, for me anyhow:
Old color scheme would be nice (or - LOL - maybe option to choose - "Old Color Scheme (or close to it) / New Color Scheme" - would be nice as well)

such Choices / Flexibility (to choose) are always NICE


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

It seems like the fonts are bigger which is causing me to have to scroll to see the same amount of data I did before without scrolling.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

jcrash said:


> It seems like the fonts are bigger which is causing me to have to scroll to see the same amount of data I did before without scrolling.


Yes, I plan on shrinking the fonts a bit. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Kidder1974 (Jun 24, 2003)

One minor thing... The old layout allowed you to make the forum you were reading as read. With the new layout, the only option I'm seeing is to mark ALL the forums as read. WIth a forum-by-forum option, I was able to mark them as all caught up as I finished reading one, and was able to pick and choose forums to read without having to go back and re-read everything or miss something due to it already being flagged as read.

Other than that, it looks great and I like the new look. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I think "Private Messages" are not going through... Or not showing as "Sent" anyhow

(I tried sending couple of times - and it looked like they were sent properly ...Cofirmed for "Receipt", etc... However i am not sure they were sent AT ALL, cuz they weren't registered in Sent Folder, nor the amnt of Messages increased by One)


----------



## Kidder1974 (Jun 24, 2003)

Kidder1974 said:


> One minor thing... The old layout allowed you to make the forum you were reading as read. With the new layout, the only option I'm seeing is to mark ALL the forums as read. WIth a forum-by-forum option, I was able to mark them as all caught up as I finished reading one, and was able to pick and choose forums to read without having to go back and re-read everything or miss something due to it already being flagged as read.
> 
> Other than that, it looks great and I like the new look. Keep up the good work!


Oops! Never mind. Didn't see the "Forum Tools" drop-down. Chock that up to not enough coffee this morning.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Mark - i received your "test" PM...
And replied to it, ( or tried to anyhow  ) -----> I do not think it went to you though (or didn't go to you properly as supposed to: ex. haven't registered as Sent in my folder as before, and my amnt of PMs didn't go UP by One as used to with old software...
However when i received your PM - the amnt of my PMs did go up by One 

Something is not right anyhow (for me anyways)


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

In the reply to your reply I sent you, check your user options - the software upgrade may have changed your setting about keeping copies of sent private messages.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Ya i will check em, but here is update for any others having the same:

Mark's PM to me:
"Got the message back just fine. Does your reply show up in your sent folder? If not, do you have that option enabled? It may have reverted back to a default state of disabled during the software upgrade this weekend.

Mark"



P.S. [UPDATE] - I just checked my User Options - and could not find it how to enable this "business of Sent PMs" showing up in Sent folder as before, and/or PMs amnt increasing by One, when when sending the PM 

At least the reciepient is getting 'em


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yeah, I just looked for it myself and didn't see it where it used to be. Regardless, the PMs are getting through, and I'll look for that option later on when I get a chance.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Ya ok...
Thanks...

Maybe there is no option like that (i do not remember it anyhow).. - maybe it's just has to be "fixed" somehow manually by People in Charge  - hehe


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Fixed! Good catch Darkman. It was the Spell Check script causing some grief again. The spell check has to be one of the last scripts to be run on the page or everything below it doesn't work.

Thanks! Man, you guys are great at seeing this stuff.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Please don't make anything smaller.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Fixed! Good catch Darkman. It was the Spell Check script causing some grief again. The spell check has to be one of the last scripts to be run on the page or everything below it doesn't work.
> 
> Thanks! Man, you guys are great at seeing this stuff.


Yes.. Private Msg/Send works now properly (it increases by 1 and shows in "Sent" too now as did before)


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

jcrash said:


> It seems like the fonts are bigger which is causing me to have to scroll to see the same amount of data I did before without scrolling.


Jcrash,

If you use the DBSTalk Bright or Dark schemes, you can adjust the font sizes. Those two schemes are using the old font system.


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

There used to be an option to view a single post by someone you have on your ignore list.

This was handy, but it appears to not be in this release.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

jcrash said:


> There used to be an option to view a single post by someone you have on your ignore list.
> 
> This was handy, but it appears to not be in this release.


It's still there. Just look in the upper right corner of the ignored post.


----------

